# Our New Puppy



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

He is cute. is he a Lhasa Apso? 

...and Congrats on the wedding!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Such an adorable face!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

He's a Jack Russell/Shih-Tzu/Cocker Spaniel/Toy Poodle mutt LOL. 

I think he's gonna be a mischievous little bugger!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Ninde'Gold said:


> He's a Jack Russell/Shih-Tzu/Cocker Spaniel/Toy Poodle mutt LOL.
> 
> I think he's gonna be a mischievous little bugger!


Oh wow! You are going to have your hands full!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

He's a quick little guy! He was laying under my chair outside and DH was like "Where's the little one?" I said "He's underneath me, why?" and DH was like "No he's not.... he's over there" and I turned around and he was like 30 feet away already trotting away to explore haha.


----------



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

So cute, just adorable! Enjoy!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ninde'Gold said:


> He's a Jack Russell/Shih-Tzu/Cocker Spaniel/Toy Poodle mutt LOL.
> 
> I think he's gonna be a mischievous little bugger!


I think you're right! He already has a naughty gleam in his eye!


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Gah!!! He is so adorable and sounds mischievous already lol. I'm sure the other dogs will warm up to him in a few weeks.

P.s. where are the cute kitten pics??


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's so adorable, congratulations!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks!! Took all 3 dogs to get their shots today, and Puccis 5.5lbs! Tucker needs to go back on his diet as he tipped the scales at 95lbs! Reece is a healthy 63lbs. 

The dogs enjoyed lots of free liver treats and a free nail trim, too!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww what a sweetie-pie!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow, what a cutie!!! It must be fun to have a little guy you can just scoop up and tuck under your arm. We will definitely need update photos! ANd I love the name!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm trying not to pick him up a whole lot. I don't want him to expect it all the time. I'd like him to act like a dog LOL


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Ahh what a cutie! Adorable face!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a house full of little ones and know your new boy will keep you on your toes. Toy dogs have huge egos and mine all rule the house including the goldens. Have fun with your new baby. He is sure a doll.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

He sure is a handful already! But he's proving to be a smartie pants.

Today I was on the phone with my mom and not paying much attention (totally my fault) and he had a little pee on the couch, so he started nudging the blanket with his head trying to cover it up! LOL ! 

Here's a couple more pictures!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

He's adorable! He reminds me of my shih tzu I had..he was so ornery..looks like your will/is too!


----------

